# do my feather babies need a new home



## BlueZombieDuck (Jul 31, 2016)

It's with a heavy heart I am writing this and it was a hard discussion to even have with my OH but we decided to talk it through with experts and budgie lovers like yourselves.

The big question is, whether or not my feather babies will be better off and happier somewhere else. Originally the plan was to have one Budgie whom we hand trained and had for about a year when our vets called us in a frenzy saying they had a budgie in desperate need of a home after being found in a park. They believed it to be male like ours as it had a blue nose so after a discussion we agreed to take on the Budgie. When we got to the vets they sprung another one on us saying they were being housed together and had become attached and the new one had been rejected by the aviary it was born into. We had bought a pretty big cage so when the vets confirmed that it was a male we agreed to have them both. Unfortunately the vets were wrong and they both turned out to be females and our original was a male.

Our original boy didnt take temptation and never bred but unfortunately passed away. Our girls were quite sad about this and someone offered us their female lutino to boost their spirits. We agreed as 3 seemed a perfect amount to have in our home for them to play and come out and fly about together but once again- a year later our Lutino didnt come into season and took a shine to our female- yep turned out to be a male.

Fast forward to Present day we have 7 budgies (4 females 3 males) after a breeding whoops 2 years ago. all gorgeous and full of personality but obviously a lot more than we intended to have in our small house. Theyre gender separated now so breeding isnt an issue but our situation has changed and we have been unable to let them out to fly as we're worried our house isnt safe enough for them to stretch their wings in anymore.

We considered an Aviary but we are unable to build one on our property and I promised myself when I first got a Budgie and again when i accepted the rescues that i would let them out as often as possible and we are now unable to do that for them and it breaks my heart.

If i were to rehome them I'd want them to go to a home with an aviary or space for them to fly with an experienced owner but dont even know where to begin searching. I'm hoping not to seperate them but if it has to be the case then id like to keep the females together and the males together as they have been together all their lives. the "babies" are now about 2 years old and everyone is healthy.

Anyone that can offer me advise in this hard situation, id really appreciate it.
thank you.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there, one suggestion to rehome the babies would be to place an ad, where you can screen potential buyers (we can help you with what to ask if you need suggestions). That way you’ll have control over knowing (as well as possible anyway) that they’re going to a “good” home. You can then direct any new owners to come here . I know it’s emotionally tough to rehome. Good luck!


----------

